# What channel is Emirates News on?



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

I was stopped in the street yesterday by a TV Journalist and her cameraman asking about environmental issues in the UAE.

Would be pretty cool if I'd already appeared on TV and have only been here a week - especially as it wasn't Dubai's version of Crimewatch


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

It's on Dubai One. On my orbit package it's channel 17. Every night at 8pm.  That VIP status is getting some merit to it...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bubbles said:


> It's on Dubai One. On my orbit package it's channel 17. Every night at 8pm.  That VIP status is getting some merit to it...


Hope it wasn't on yesterday and I have missed it...

...or they interviewed some less wooden people


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

What did they ask and what did you say?!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

maryos said:


> What did they ask and what did you say?!


They asked me about whether we should urge the government to tackle more green issues...

...as for my answer, I just kind of waffled


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I think I'll be needing my autograph book when I return to Dubai!

Well, Crazy, Andy Warhol was right.......and enjoy your new found super star status!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I think I'll be needing my autograph book when I return to Dubai!
> 
> Well, Crazy, Andy Warhol was right.......and enjoy your new found super star status!





Andy Warhol said:


> Everyone will be famous for 15 minutes.


You're mean to me Pasanada


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

You know I wuv you really, my ikkle internet buddy!! LOL 

*gets on her knee's and begs for forgiveness from he who must be obeyed* LMAO


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> You know I wuv you really, my ikkle internet buddy!! LOL
> 
> *gets on her knee's and begs for forgiveness from he who must be obeyed* LMAO


One _(sitting on one's royal throne)_ forgives you


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope thats not THE Royal Throne!  LMAO

Muchisimos gracias mi amigo!

Feliz fin de semana!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I hope thats not THE Royal Throne!  LMAO
> 
> Muchisimos gracias mi amigo!
> 
> Feliz fin de semana!


Wa shukran sadiqia, sakun ashrib bal-kathir hata yawm al-ahad

sakun sakran sa'idan jidan


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

De nada mi amigo.

Puedes un copa para mi tambien?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> De nada mi amigo.
> 
> Puedes un copa para mi tambien?


I'll have a couple for you!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol you used an online translator!!!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Lol you used an online translator!!!!!


¡Escuche! ¡Entienda! ¡Repita! 

I was learning before I came out. Love languages


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Si, correcto!!! Pero mi Espanol es muy malo 

PS It's entiendo, if in doubt, always use the masculine form....... unless you've changed sex!!!!


----------

